# chain bridge, 14's, and 3 pumps



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

i got everything done-chain bridge(chains like this / \), 14's in rear, 2 pumps to the rear (one for each cylinder), five inch drop mounts,slip yoke,and framed reinforced from beginning of humps all the way to the back. its on a 90 caddy and i still cant get a standing three...done set chains at every length possible and at its lowest i get like a 6 inch 3 and thats its!!!!ANY ADVISE WILL BE HELPFUL THANKS :thumbsup: oh yea my rolling three is weak as hell now to even when chains is set at highest lock up point


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

TRY THE CHAIN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE PUMPKIN. 
l
-------0-------


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

damn..


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Jun 2 2009, 09:19 PM~14076368
> *i got everything done-chain bridge(chains like this / \), 14's in rear, 2 pumps to the rear (one for each cylinder), five inch drop mounts,slip yoke,and framed reinforced from beginning of humps all the way to the back. its on a 90 caddy and i still cant get a standing three...done set chains at every length possible and at its lowest i get like a 6 inch 3 and thats its!!!!ANY ADVISE WILL BE HELPFUL THANKS :thumbsup: oh yea my rolling three is weak as hell now to even when chains is set at highest lock up point
> *


*from what i heard i thought cars loose the 3 wheel stand by putting the drop mounts..?????*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

mine still rolls 3 with 5" drops, not enough weight for standing

buddy has a g body with drops and telescopics, one pump to the rear and stands a HUGE 3


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14076784
> *from what i heard i thought cars loose the 3 wheel stand by putting the drop mounts..?????
> *


yea i have a 78 regal and when i added drop mounts not only did i loose my stand 3, it wouldnt three period, broke my tranny mount, also a seal inside my trans that i had to have repaird. fucked my pinion angle also ,so my u joint bolts got fucked. nothing but a bunch of problems for me.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 2 2009, 09:50 PM~14076809
> *mine still rolls 3 with 5" drops, not enough weight for standing
> 
> buddy has a g body with drops and telescopics, one pump to the rear and stands a HUGE 3
> *


*pics of that huge 3 or not tru lol.........how many batts do you have on the rear...... on mine i dont run chains just bridge and it stands like nothing...* :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jun 2 2009, 09:57 PM~14076921
> *yea i have a 78 regal and when i added drop mounts not only did i loose my stand 3, it wouldnt three period, broke my tranny mount, also a seal inside my trans that i had to have repaird. fucked my pinion angle also ,so my u joint bolts got fucked. nothing but a bunch of problems for me.
> *


*DAMN.............. you fuk up your ride pretty bad from adding the drop mounts * :0 :0


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 2 2009, 09:59 PM~14076943
> *DAMN.............. you fuk up your ride pretty bad from adding the drop mounts  :0  :0
> *


yep their gone now. from now on i will only try adjustable uppers and lowers....and the slip yoke...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14076784
> *from what i heard i thought cars loose the 3 wheel stand by putting the drop mounts..?????
> *


thats what the chains are for, to replace the function the trailing arm had before the drop mounts were put in.

a 6" 3 wheel is a still a 3 wheel, you cant say it doesnt 3 just cuz its not an impressive height. a plated frame and different coils out back might be items to help.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 2 2009, 10:06 PM~14077059
> *thats what the chains are for, to replace the function the trailing arm had before the drop mounts were put in.
> 
> a 6" 3 wheel is a still a 3 wheel, you cant say it doesnt 3 just cuz its not an impressive height. a plated frame and different coils out back might be items to help.
> *


* to run chains if you have drop mounts????? so it can stand on 3????*


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 2 2009, 08:06 PM~14077059
> *thats what the chains are for, to replace the function the trailing arm had before the drop mounts were put in.
> 
> a 6" 3 wheel is a still a 3 wheel, you cant say it doesnt 3 just cuz its not an impressive height. a plated frame and different coils out back might be items to help.
> *


tru a 3 wheel is a 3 wheel heres mine with 1 pump 2 dumps


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

TRY RUNNING A CHAIN IN THE MIDDLE ABOUT 6-8 INCHES


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Jun 2 2009, 08:19 PM~14076368
> *i got everything done-chain bridge(chains like this / \), 14's in rear, 2 pumps to the rear (one for each cylinder), five inch drop mounts,slip yoke,and framed reinforced from beginning of humps all the way to the back. its on a 90 caddy and i still cant get a standing three...done set chains at every length possible and at its lowest i get like a 6 inch 3 and thats its!!!!ANY ADVISE WILL BE HELPFUL THANKS :thumbsup: oh yea my rolling three is weak as hell now to even when chains is set at highest lock up point
> *



drop mounts you loose the 3 wheel..unless you got like 18s back there then it might lift the car high enough and pull on the trailing arm to make the car lean over...take out the drop mounts and put the trailing arms back to the factory location and it will stand 3 wheel them


----------



## carsavvy305 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have some brand new Chrome 18" cylinders that I am looking to get rid of. Let me know if you need them.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 2 2009, 08:10 PM~14077130
> * to run chains if you have drop mounts????? so it can stand on 3????
> *




:uh: thats what i was thinking


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 3 2009, 09:13 AM~14080968
> *:uh:  thats what i was thinking
> *


*x2 * :uh: :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

do what i did and be done  



































[/quote]


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

wtf


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991_@Jun 3 2009, 08:00 AM~14081304
> *wtf
> *



yeah


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 3 2009, 08:26 AM~14081461
> *yeah
> *


thats a bad ass standin 3 much props


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine with Drop mounts


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 3 2009, 10:47 AM~14082686
> *Mine with Drop mounts
> 
> 
> ...



klean


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

may have to take the drop mounts out then and try that..i get a good ass lock up with them in, like i said just a weak ass 3..i used to hit a corner and scrape back bumper all day before all this was added..just didnt want to grind drop mounts back off till i was sure thats what it is holding it back!


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 3 2009, 12:16 AM~14078809
> *drop mounts you loose the 3 wheel..unless you got like 18s back there then it might lift the car high enough and pull on the trailing arm to make the car lean over...take out the drop mounts and put the trailing arms back to the factory location and it will stand 3 wheel them
> *


guess thats what has to be done, i would rather have a high 3 than a high lock up!


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14078220
> *TRY RUNNING A CHAIN IN THE MIDDLE ABOUT 6-8 INCHES
> *


gonna try that first running chains like /\ and then \ / see if either will work


----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

try more volts to the back pumps


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

Cadillacs have diffrent characteristics than regals and cutlasses. drop mounts wont let you 3 high because of the leverage of the lenght of the car. bigger cylinders will help but you probably will never be satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@Jun 3 2009, 03:18 PM~14084034
> *Cadillacs have diffrent characteristics than regals and cutlasses. drop mounts wont let you 3 high because of the leverage of the lenght of the car. bigger cylinders will help but you probably will never be satisfied with the outcome.
> *


so you sayin take the drop mounts out? seems like thats what has to be done


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

caddys have a higher center of gravity


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Jun 3 2009, 01:19 PM~14084055
> *so you sayin take the drop mounts out? seems like thats what has to be done
> *


yea. but if you do, you need to get some adjustables or extend your stock uppers :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 3 2009, 05:41 PM~14085541
> *yea. but if you do, you need to get some adjustables or extend your stock uppers :biggrin:
> *


yea i got adjustables on there now


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 3 2009, 03:28 PM~14084166
> *caddys have a higher center of gravity
> *


so you think 18's will do the job if i leave the drop mounts??


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

FIRST TRY THE SINGLE CHAIN STRAIGHT UP 1 CHAIN ITS THE CHEAPEST AND EASIEST THING TO DO


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

how many batteries do you have


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RJ_313_@Jun 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14087658
> *how many batteries do you have
> *


Who me?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

teles, drops, slip, 1 pump to the back, ~10 batts


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 3 2009, 07:31 PM~14087845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: yep thats about right thats exactly how mine leans but i dont have teles. 14s, slip, bridge and a wishbone


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*all the pics posted up are g-bodys... post up pics of big body 4 doors or a 91 lacs so the dude can get an idea of how his might look*


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

did u do any moods to that driveline


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

try 16s slip uppers two pumps to the back


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 3 2009, 08:25 PM~14088455
> *all the pics posted up are g-bodys... post up pics of big body 4 doors or a 91 lacs so the dude can get an idea of  how his might look
> *



wish i had one i would post it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 3 2009, 08:25 PM~14088455
> *all the pics posted up are g-bodys... post up pics of big body 4 doors or a 91 lacs so the dude can get an idea of  how his might look
> *



 post yoiur caddi dts in his avatar he lloks like he stands a nice 3


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 4 2009, 09:10 AM~14091836
> *  post yoiur caddi dts in his avatar he lloks like he stands a nice 3
> *


*that lac dont have juice but heres mines*

:0 :0 * i got my roadie on 3 stand...stock rear susension..2 pump... 16s and a bridge no chains lol... getting her painted in couple of weeks.. just took her out to show the local haters i dont need 3 400 pounds fools in the back seat hidding lol..like they like to do and pround of lol* :biggrin: 









*my old capillac lol stock rear suspension... 14s...brigde no chains...stands all day long lol* :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 4 2009, 08:16 AM~14092379
> *that lac dont have juice but heres mines
> 
> :0  :0  i got  my roadie on 3 stand...stock rear susension..2 pump... 16s and a bridge no chains lol... getting her painted in couple of weeks.. just took her out to show the local haters i dont need 3 400 pounds  fools in the back seat hidding lol..like they like to do and pround of lol :biggrin:
> ...



looks good bro  but i guess gbodys and impala are better built for 3 wheelin because ive noticed that what a caddi does with 14 and 16s a gbody can do with 12s 

capilliac :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 4 2009, 10:14 AM~14092822
> *looks good bro    but i guess gbodys and impala are better built for 3 wheelin because ive noticed that what a caddi does with 14 and 16s a gbody can do with 12s
> 
> capilliac  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



its about wheel base, and how much coil you run in the rear...you could put a 14 in the back with more coil and get a nice 3 wheel....you could run a 16 with less coil and the car may not stand up or if it did it would stand less of a 3 wheel....


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 3 2009, 09:19 AM~14081009
> *do what i did and be done
> 
> 
> ...



chains too far apart ontop. mine are close and get a
nice 3 with 10' cylinders in back :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Jun 4 2009, 09:10 AM~14091836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf my caddy dont have juice?? :uh: :uh: 

my avatar was rollin, it sits a nice 3 before drop mounts but that was using the upper trailing arms like chains and it was pulling on em so hard it was bending the tubing around the busings on them and trying to yank the bushings out, thats like 3/8" steel on them prohopper adjustables, that would tear stock shit apart in a second


----------



## 1990linc (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Jun 4 2009, 10:56 AM~14093173
> *chains too far apart ontop. mine are close and get a
> nice 3 with 10' cylinders in back  :biggrin:
> *


 I got mine reversed( \-/ )! it sits beautifully! 10 batt 2 pumps rear and teles!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Jun 4 2009, 11:14 AM~14092822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*my bad homie i thought he was talking to me cuz i know a dude from town that has a c.c called DTS and has a lac too... i thought he was talking bout his lac he dont have juice on his lol*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 4 2009, 02:15 PM~14095691
> *you making fun of my capillac lol... i had her all caddi out front to almost the back just needed the rear lights
> my bad homie i thought he was talking to me  cuz i know a dude from town that has a c.c called DTS and has a lac too... i thought he was talking bout his lac he dont have juice on his lol
> *



bad ass


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Jun 4 2009, 09:56 AM~14093173
> *chains too far apart ontop. mine are close and get a
> nice 3 with 10' cylinders in back  :biggrin:
> *



the chains are because its a hopper and stops me from dancing all over the place in the rear and to stop me from over extending because...yeah cause i do that :biggrin: the bridge is for the better 3.....of yeah the slip and the wishbone and the pitbull frame help...a little :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*wonder is the homie got his lac on 3 wheel stand lol... post up pics of your lac foo when you get it done.....*


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 4 2009, 10:24 PM~14099121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*looking good homie... o shit you gots chrome up in front* :0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 4 2009, 08:24 PM~14099121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

SO WHATS THE DEAL DID HE DO ANYTHING??


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

16s chain bridge 3 pumps 12 batteries


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jun 4 2009, 10:41 PM~14099347
> *SO WHATS THE DEAL DID HE DO ANYTHING??
> *


us got back in town gonna try to get something done this weekend....shorten chains and i get a hell of a rollin three now just still not a impressive standing three


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Jun 8 2009, 02:18 PM~14127271
> *us got back in town gonna try to get something done this weekend....shorten chains and i get a hell of a rollin three now just still not a impressive standing three
> *


*post pics up bro so we can see wuz up with it[/B**] :cheesy:*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Jun 3 2009, 03:19 PM~14084055
> *so you sayin take the drop mounts out? seems like thats what has to be done
> *


i have an 88 cadillac with a chain bridge and 3 pumps at 48 volts. no drop mounts or anyt crazy shit like that. i have adjustable uppers, but they work best for pinion angle at stock length. and i pull a pretty good 3 wheel...


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 8 2009, 03:16 PM~14127969
> *i have an 88 cadillac with a chain bridge and 3 pumps at 48 volts. no drop mounts or anyt crazy shit like that. i have adjustable uppers, but they work best for pinion angle at stock length. and i pull a pretty good 3 wheel...
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talkin about!! i guess i'm gonna have to take the drop mounts back out they seem to be the problem


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 8 2009, 03:16 PM~14127969
> *i have an 88 cadillac with a chain bridge and 3 pumps at 48 volts. no drop mounts or anyt crazy shit like that. i have adjustable uppers, but they work best for pinion angle at stock length. and i pull a pretty good 3 wheel...
> 
> 
> ...


is your chains ran like /\ together on the top?mines spaced about five inches at the top like / \


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the closer they are together at the top the better, my friend damian, only has one chain mount at the top, and using one chain between 3 mounts, but my way works just as good. with the ass locked up, it should be about 10 inches of travel, and if thats not seeming right you can drop or add a link accordingly... think of a chainbridge as a see saw, it works the best with the fulcrum at the middle 

drop mounts are for circus hoppers! just be careful, if i was you i would limit the chains so your driveshaft doesnt get shoved into the tailshaft of the trans, the th2004r is garbage, and they dont take abuse well... trust me on that.


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 8 2009, 09:33 PM~14132139
> *the closer they are together at the top the better, my friend damian, only has one chain mount at the top, and using one chain between 3 mounts, but my way works just as good. with the ass locked up, it should be about 10 inches of travel, and if thats not seeming right you can drop or add a link accordingly...  think of a chainbridge as a see saw, it works the best with the fulcrum at the middle
> 
> drop mounts are for circus hoppers! just be careful, if i was you i would limit the chains so your driveshaft doesnt get shoved into the tailshaft of the trans, the th2004r is garbage, and they dont take abuse well... trust me on that.
> *



cool gonna do that this weekend. i was told to find the center of the bridge and measure out two and a half inches on each side, so the mounts would be total of five inches apart .but deff. gonna put it in middle that makes more sence...and the drive shaft i had done a a local shop here it has alot of travel way more than i'll ever need,thanks!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

16's, bridge, dropped upper mounts to frame with aircraft rod ends and stands three no problem and a 6 batt, 2 pump setup.


























He's 6'7


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 10 2009, 11:30 PM~14156538
> *16's, bridge, dropped upper mounts to frame with aircraft rod ends and stands three no problem and a 6 batt, 2 pump setup.
> 
> 
> ...



yes, but you are not running chains, the whole point of chains is to force your car to 3 wheel, you car does a 3 wheel simply because of how high you can lock up a rear corner, basically, you have to use an extra 2 inches of stroke to pull a virtually identical 3 wheel as me.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jun 10 2009, 08:30 PM~14156538
> *He's 6'7
> 
> 
> ...


a 6'7" mejican hno:


----------

